#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  New rules on Thailands 30 day visa

## dirtydog

Got some bad news for a lot of people, well it aint that bad but makes life a bit more complicated.

So there you are nipping off to Cambodia to do a new entry into Thailand, majority of people are probably just wanting the 30 days on arrival visa, unfortuneately now you will find that if you don't have an onward ticket out of Thailand that is dated within the next 30 days you wont be allowed into Thailand, they now have notices on all Thai Cambodian crossing points, both in the Cambodian and Thai immigration offices stating that you will not be allowed into Thailand if you don't have an onward ticket out of Thailand.

I was chatting to one of the Thai immigration guys and asked what would happen if the guy does his visa runs by car, ie to Laos or Malaysia or Cambodia, well that aint a ticket out of the country so you wont be allowed in he said.

----------


## stroller

So a train ticket to Malaysia should do?

Btw, let's not confuse terms here, these are not VOA, but entry stamps with a visa-exempt 30 days period of entry.
It's Indians and a number of other nationals who need to apply and pay for VOA.  :Wink:

----------


## Thetyim

That will piss a load of tourists off.

What if you are travelling across SE Asia ?
How can you buy a train or bus ticket out of LOS before you even enter ?

----------


## stroller

> What if you are travelling across SE Asia ?
> How can you buy a train or bus ticket out of LOS before you even enter ?


A return ticket is a requirement for visas and entry into Thailand, though most consulates in the West rarely insist on veryfing you have it.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

So, what type of visas are you all on?
The average teakdoor poster has been here an awful long time.

----------


## dirtydog

Non Immigrant, I assume most members are on these, although if I was on a 3 month vacation around Asia I would be a bit dissappointed with Thailands new restriction, I mean whenever I have travelled it is basically without a plan, ie you know where you want to go but you don't know how long you will want to spend there, Koh Samet I used to spend a week or so at, Phuket one day was enough, Bangkok is alright to pass through  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Btw, let's not confuse terms here, these are not VOA, but entry stamps with a visa-exempt 30 days period of entry.


Correct. 
 VOA is only 15 days so the title is wrong.
Change it quick before LOM joins in. :Smile: 



OK It has been changed now

----------


## blackgang

> Non Immigrant, I assume most members are on these, although if I was on a 3 month vacation around Asia I would be a bit dissappointed with Thailands new restriction,


But it said for the 30 day entry visa exempt stamps, not for a tourist visa.

----------


## dirtydog

Thetyim, if I didn't have a visa what would I get at the border? forget about the new restrictions and that, but wouldn't I get 30 days?

----------


## Thetyim

> Thetyim, if I didn't have a visa what would I get at the border?


You hold a UK passport so you would get a 30 day entry stamp.
No visa needed.

----------


## Wallace

The restriction has been applied to arrivals by air for quite some time. I remember coming here in 2002 on a BA flight which was a single. They insisted that I wouldn't be allowed on the flight unless I had:

a. a proper tourist visa from an embassy or consulate.
or b. an onward ticket leaving Thailand within 30 days.

Are you saying these long standing air restrictions are now being applied to land border crossings? If so, I don't see how that can be enforceable if you're travelling around Asia by bus or train. How can you get a train ticket from Bangkok to Laos, say, if you're travelling into Thailand from Malaysia? Is this just another stupid immigration law or simply a way of allowing the border guards to extort money?

Anyway, I notice that the sign says 'Annoucement' not 'Announcement', so perhaps 'Annoucement' translates as 'something we'd like to tell people, but won't, and maybe we'll let you in and maybe we won't. Depends on what you look like and if you've got any dosh.' 

If this was really an official law, then it wouldn't have been knocked up on a home PC without reference to a dictionary or spell checker. Unless this notice carries a reference to the law and is issued by the immigration authority itself, and not hastily cobbled together on Mr Guard's son's PC, then I doubt it's enforceable.

----------


## Begbie

It's been an unenforced regulation for many years. The fact that the posts on the Cambodian border are now actually enforcing it is a bit of a concern. It might be no coincidence that this comes at the same time as talk of foreign mafias terrorising Pattaya. It's probably aimed at making living in the eastern seaboard more difficult for the bad farang.

----------


## Thetyim

So before you leave to get another 30 day stamp you buy a train ticket HadYai to Padang Besar which will probably cost less than 200 baht and immigration will stamp you in.
This option is only available for border runners and not for genuine tourists travelling across Asia. Defeats it's own object.

----------


## dirtydog

Aranyaprathet border crossing into Cambodia is doing the same, when asked what type of onward ticket was needed the immigration stated it had to be an onward flight ticket and had to be within those 30 days, a train ticket aint gonna do it, also they are not issueing Visa On Arivvals at the moment.

The new Thai immigration arrivals hall.




No VOA for now sign.




The warning about having an onward ticket out of Thailand.



And here we are nipping off to the casino in Poi Pet.

----------


## Begbie

This visa free entry situation is definately turning into a nightmare. I've just been reading a post on another forum of a woman who turned up at Chiang Mai  airport and was given only 4 days despite the fact she'd been in country only 72 days in the last 6 months. She claims she was told that the 4 days took her to the end of her six month period, but she could leave the country and return on the 4th day getting a new 30 day visa free entry. 

In other words it's not 90 days but "up to 90 days" in a six month period. So if you have a one day stay and come back five months and 28 days later they'll only give you 1 day. Good news for the tourist industry.

----------


## stroller

^
Maybe they just need to be trained how to use a calculator?
I have noticed them passing on passport to a 'qualified' superior who'll take ages adding up the days.

It's all comedy material, but rather sad for the ones affected by this.  :Sad:

----------


## Bruce

Probably a silly question this, but I have relatives who came in on 30 days with a return air ticket and now want to extend to 60 days and postpone their departure. Do they actually have to leave the country to do that, or can they just go to immigration with the altered airline ticket and get it on the spot?
Sorry to ask a really simple question, but I've never been on a tourist visa here, so I don't know the rules...whatever they are this week.

----------


## Begbie

You can get an extension (7 days?) but to get an extra 30 days you have to nip over the nearest border. If yo're in Pattaya that would be Cambodia or if you're in Chiang Mai head up to the Burmese border and come back on a new 30 day. 

If you're here on holiday it's a good excuse to see the neighbours.

----------


## Bruce

Thanks for that. They're in Chiangmai at the moment so I might suggest that. Alternatively, they were interested in Angkhor Wat but the air packages seem to be a bit pricey - 12,13,000 baht each for two nights accomm and fares, so I don't know what they'll do about that.
You'd think this country would encourage tourists to stay longer and spend their money, but I guess they have to have rules to control the illegals from the neighbouring countries, even if those rules don't relate to financially comfortable foreigners from Oz and such places.
At least its not as bad as Saudi Arabia, where tourism simply doesn't exist, I hear.

----------


## stroller

> You'd think this country would encourage tourists to stay longer and spend their money


They do!
Getting a 60 days tourist visa which can be extended to 90 days _beforehand_ is easy enough. All it takes is a bit of advance planning.

----------


## forreachingme

This ticket to go out of Thailand request is now also written at immigration when you enter Suvrnabhumbhum airport...


We were few people to come in, i have Non Imm B and the rest has Non O, the kids have none as it is not required for them  if you know it, but nobody will tell it to you..., 

we were not asked for the fly away tickets... 

but it is new, to be written there, as i pass quite often and never seen this before...

----------


## Bruce

Yes, that's fair comment. Unfortunately, in this case, they got over here not knowing much, looked around and really liked the place, and have decided to extend their stay. This is a good thing, I think, and should be encouraged.

----------


## chesscrazi

what about entering with no visa from usa by flight and departing 2 1/2  month later, any problem on entry? I`m planning to go to Penang anyway by rail . Or whats the cheapest air ticket out of Thailand across any border? To late to get a visa now, just saw this entry today and leaving jan.3 Thanks, Chesscrazi

----------


## chitown

May I have your attention please???? 
We are moving the goal posts........again!!!!

----------


## dirtydog

> what about entering with no visa from usa by flight and departing 2 1/2 month later, any problem on entry?


You will get 30 days, you can then do 2 more in and outs on any border and get another 30 days each time.

----------


## jizzybloke

I thought the flight company wouldn't let you fly if you didn't have 'out of country' ticket within 30 days?

does that question make sense? it seems spot on to me but i've been drinking!

----------


## dirtydog

Naaa, the airport isn't enforcing that one yet, but by rights you are supposed to have a ticket out.

----------


## Thaihome

I don't know about US airlines, but over the last year when flying to Thailand on return tickets, they have looked at my visa at all Asian and European airport check in counters.  
TH

----------


## Spin

> i've been drinking!


Thai immigration rules and regulations are best studied whilst drunk. Things become clear which are not fathomable whilst sober :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## navydoubs1977

> What if you are travelling across SE Asia ? How can you buy a train or bus ticket out of LOS before you even enter ?


the 60 day pay visa from hull consulate was fine when i didnt have a return ticket.
surely thailand is shooting its self in the foot with these visa ideas. most apply to people like myself who come there with money to spend. kicking people out seems silly. surely let people stay as long as they want means more money in pockets of thai govern, and maybe (def in my case) they will take someone home with them to lighten the occonomy further.

----------


## stroller

> Naaa, the airport isn't enforcing that one yet, but by rights you are supposed to have a ticket out.


It's not the airport, but the _airlines_ which insist one has either a visa (the airline is not responsible for the return flight in this case) _or_ a flight out within 30 days, and have done for years, since they would be liable, ie. transport the passenger back if they were refused entry.

----------


## Happyman

My lady flew into Phuket from Taiwan last week .
In Taiwan she applied paid for and got a 2 month visa as usual at the Thai embassy in Taipei- no problem about the 90 day thing as she comes here once a year around this time.
In the past she gets a 2 month visa and I extend it at Phuket immigration for a further month (1900 baht).
Her return flight is confirmed for 3 months time. (once again as usual)

This time though she arrived at the immigration desk at the airport - was not asked for her return flight confirmation - and her passport was stamped for a 30 day visit!!!!  When she queried this she was told "Rules have changed" WTF ! She only got the visa from the embassy on the way to the airport 9 f*ckin hours before she landed here!
Any ideas?
 I will have something to sort out after Xmas!
( I have a retirement visa)

----------


## watterinja

^ Does your moniker still apply 'Happyman'?  :Confused:

----------


## Thetyim

^^  I would guess that the officier used the wrong date stamp by mistake
He would lose face if he admitted his error so you have to suffer instead.
Looks like you will have to do two runs to Malaysia to keep her here for the 90 days.

I very much doubt that Phuket immigration will rectify the mistake but it's worth asking

----------


## Thetyim

^ Just had a thought.
Has the visa been cancelled/marked as used ?
If not then you might be able to nip across to Malaysia and use it to come back in to Thailand and get the 60 days  :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

^ That's very true. Good one.

----------


## Happyman

> ^ Does your moniker still apply 'Happyman'?


"Pissed off Happyman" is more like it !!!

----------


## Happyman

> ^^  I would guess that the officier used the wrong date stamp by mistake
> He would lose face if he admitted his error so you have to suffer instead.
> Looks like you will have to do two runs to Malaysia to keep her here for the 90 days.
> 
> I very much doubt that Phuket immigration will rectify the mistake but it's worth asking


Will try, and see what happens - will update as and when !

----------


## Happyman

> ^ 
> Has the visa been cancelled/marked as used ?


Visa not marked  :Smile:  so there is indeed another angle - Thanks - hadn't thought of that.

----------


## watterinja

^ If it's not marked, then she should present that visa when she next enters - should be good for the next 60 days. Best of success...

----------


## Happyman

> ^^ 
> Looks like you will have to do two runs to Malaysia to keep her here for the 90 days.


Taiwanese citizens can only get a 15 day VOA with a return ticket within the 15 days 
All other visas have to be from their country of origin !! But thanks for the thought.

It is difficult due to something about the Thais not wanting to upset the mainland Chinese by making it easy for Taiwanese to enter . Same applies re Taiwanese in most United Nation member countries.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Sorry, I had assumed that she was farang when she got a 30 day stamp.

I am puzzled now at what immigration did.
He failed to see the visa and stamped in a Taiwanese citizen for 30 days

----------


## Happyman

> ^
> Sorry, I had assumed that she was farang when she got a 30 day stamp.
> 
> I am puzzled now at what immigration did.
> He failed to see the visa and stamped in a Taiwanese citizen for 30 days


Exactly!!!
Sorry didnt make that clear at the outset ! :Sad:

----------


## Happyman

Update on visa problem!!


It would now appear that the rules have changed(for Taiwanese citizens at least) in that the visa that they charge the full 2 month visa (increased)fee is only valid for 1 month!!
Now however you can extend it twice !!

So previously the 2 month visa fee in Taiwan was the equivalent of 1500 baht  + 1900  for the months extension  =  3400  baht for the 3 month stay

This time the visa fee for the initial entry has gone up to 2300 baht but only valid for 1 month + 1900 for the second month  extension +1900 for the third month = 6100 baht for the 3 month stay !! WTF!!!

Details explained by Deputy Head of Immigration at Phuket immigration office after much head scratching, phone calls and consulting books !!

----------


## El Gibbon

Jeeeeeeeeeehus HM

Just marry the wench and she can ride your retirement visa.....

 :sexy: 

E. G.

----------


## Happyman

> Jeeeeeeeeeehus HM
> 
> Just marry the wench and she can ride your retirement visa.....
> 
> 
> 
> E. G.


You know the lady E.G. !! Gonna have to wait until I am deaf in BOTH ears before I consider that option  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Bruce

Visa rules are ridiculous. Bring on the World Passport!

----------

